# hp dv6-6044tx



## rajiv.ganti (Jul 14, 2011)

I am planning to buy HP pavilion DV6-6044TX laptop..
plannin to buy it online.
can i know review about the display, performance and backup of this modal? and whether it is suggestible?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 15, 2011)

Dont go for it.

except an i5, there are no real stars here. and for gaming, a 6490 is nearly useless.

look into dv4 3017 instead. i have one and its good. ( though only one of the two speakers is working now, after just one day of use)
i havent run any benchmarks yet so for time being, here are the windows scores

processor and graphics 6.9
HDD and ram 5.9

better than an xps (~50k) my friend boughta couple of months ago.
and its available at *44k*

you may want to look at the new inspirons though...


----------



## rajiv.ganti (Jul 15, 2011)

i asked about 6044 model but not 6490


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 17, 2011)

rajiv.ganti said:


> i asked about 6044 model but not 6490



Yeah i know. i was talking about the graphics processor (which is an ATI HD*6490*M) on the model of your interest.

Hope thats clear now. 

Whats ur budget BTW ?
and the planned use of this laptop?


----------



## rajiv.ganti (Jul 17, 2011)

thank u 
well my budget is around 40k (i will be happy if i can get one at less price).
and regarding the usage..i am not much into gaming..i play games very rarely..the main purpose is only for education and movies...
so can you suggest some other laptop with low budget for my purpose?

also one more thing..is there much difference between 2nd gen i3, and 2nd gen i5 processors? because, i am actually thinking to buy an i3 and a good RAM config for my purpose, as i can get it for around 35k..what do u suggest?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 17, 2011)

Not much in your specific case.

As an indicator (a pretty vague one at that) , i5 2410 @2.33Ghz(boosting upto 2.9) ranks 35 and older i3 380M ranks 54 on notebookcheck. As you see, its not much of a difference at all - maybe a few seconds in any real world situation (i'm thinking of a case where you have to unzip a say, 500mb file). Not much, isnt it?

but if you are into cpu intensive work, like encoding videos and stuff, then it'll make a difference (the turboboost). since you are not into it, you'll do fine wit an i3...

I had configured a dell inspiron 15r less than a month ago with an i3, 320gb 5400rpm hard disk, 3 gb ram, an nvidia525m 1gb card for 37.5k. have a look at it.

i also remember seeing a lenovo (dont remember the model number) with an i5 and 3 gb ram for just over 33k. 

I'm sorry that i cannot provide you with the links, coz i'm on a terribly slow net connection (5kBps is wat i get)
here are a couple of points you might want to remember.
1) Go for an allrounder of a system. powerful proccy paired to a slow HDD wont amuse you. Which leads to point number...
2) Its highly unlikely, but if you can, go for a model with a 7200rpm HDD. Trust me, it makes a difference.
3) 3 gb of ram is very much sufficient.
4) look into *warranty and service*, i cant stress that enough.


----------



## moonshekar (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello friend,

I brought 6044tx and it is running exactly how i wanted it to run(its in use for more than a month now) .
Let me give my reviews based on which you may make your your decision.
The look and feel is pretty good (This is my first laptop so probably i may not know if there is better feel or look ) however this was not my priority .
I wanted atleast 4GB of RAM and this laptop had that .
I wanted a quad core processor and i got i5 second generation.
I wanted to use it for light entertainment (watching movies, listening to music and playing some games) and this had lansing dolby digital speakers .I watch a lot of movies and i was very happy with the sound quality.
I wanted a 15.6" screen and i got it in this with a max screen resolution of 1366x768 however the viewing angle is very poor.the image quality starts to deteriorate from about 30 degrees .The contrast and brightness is also not great compared to other screens that i have looked at .You would notice what i mean when you visit a store that sells multibrand laptops .
I have ran vmware on this with 3 os and it was running fine .I did not notice any performace issues.
It comes with a coolsense technology which is a plus as the laptop does not turn out in to a induction stove.
The mouse pad looks good in the dark with a light blue light making the border .About the functionality it is pretty ordinary and has a two finger scroll function which is little cumbersome to use at time .
I have not loaded any good games that would test the perfomance of the processor.but will be doing so shortly.
Yes one more thing , i love the keypad which come with separate numeric keys.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 1, 2011)

moonshekar said:


> I wanted a quad core processor and i got i5 second generation.



From what i know, i5 is not quad core. just two cores with HT appearing as four cores...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 1, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> From what i know, i5 is not quad core. just two cores with HT appearing as four cores...


You are correct.


----------

